# iTunes - créer une smart playlist en applescript (ou autre)



## Combo (11 Août 2008)

Salut.

Je cherche un moyen de créer une smart playlist qui correspond toujours aux mêmes critères sur mon iPod.

J'ai testé avec l'option d'enregistrement des actions dans Automator mais ça foire à chaque fois.

Je cherche du coté d'un applescript mais très peu d'infos sont données dans l'aide d'iTunes de l'éditeur de script.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

et une smart playlist dans iTunes?


----------



## Combo (12 Août 2008)

Euh oui, dans iTunes, mais en script.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2008)

Combo a dit:


> Euh oui, dans iTunes, mais en script.


 
POurquoi en script???

TU crées une liste intelligente dans iTunes en saisissant tes critères et ça roule tout seul!

Quel est l'intérêt de le faire via un script, peux-tu expliquer?


----------



## Combo (12 Août 2008)

Je m'explique :

J'ai une bibliothèque iTunes de plus de 60Go et un iPod nano de 4Go. Pour le synchroniser, j'ai créé des smart playlists correspondant à certains critères mais surtout avec une limite de nombre de morceaux pour ne pas dépasser les 4Go.

Mais il y a tout de même certaines smart playlists que je ne peux pas synchroniser comme par exemple une qui correspond aux critères suivant :
- morceaux écoutés il y a plus de 1 mois
- morceaux de plus de 3 étoiles
- morceaux sautés il y a moins de une semaine

Cette playlist fait plusieurs Go dans ma bibliothèque iTunes et ne représente pas le contenu de mon iPod. Je la crée donc manuellement sur mon iPod après l'avoir configurer en mode manuel pour écouter les morceaux au taf.

J'en ai 4 ou 5 de ce genre que je dois recréer manuellement sur mon iPod après l'avoir synchroniser puisque ces playlists sont supprimées lors de cette opération.

J'aimerais automatiser cette tache avec un script qui me crérait ces playlists.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2008)

tu peux envoyer une playlist vide vers ton iPod qui sera mise a jour si jamais tu modifies des infos sur ton iPod
pour ce qui est de la limitation, c'est geré par les playlists

tu veux creer tout les mois 'morceaux de plus de 3 étoiles', c'est ca?

en fait, j'ai pt'et pas bien compris :rose: (désolé, mais la, je saisi pas completement )


----------



## Combo (12 Août 2008)

On peut le faire en script?

Le but c'est de l'inclure dans un workflow Automator.

Merci.


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Août 2008)

Combo a dit:


> On peut le faire en script?
> 
> Le but c'est de l'inclure dans un workflow Automator.
> 
> Merci.


Fais une playlist avec juste les morceaux de ton iPod, puis dans tes playlist spécial tu rajoute la condition "appartient à telle playlist" (ou "telle playlist" est bien entendu la playlist avec les 4Go de morceaux pour ton iPod).




Parc ontre c'est assez chient mais avec les playlist intélligente c'est soit tout les critères soit n'importe lequel donc faut joué avec deux playlists pour pouvoir faire des ET et des OU (un peu comme une matrice en électronique si t'en as déjà fait un peu).


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2008)

en gros, tu veux figer tout les mois l'etat des playlists citées?


----------



## Combo (12 Août 2008)

Non.

Comme je l'ai indiqué dans le sujet de mon post, j'aimerais savoir comment créer une smart playlist en script.

Merci.


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Août 2008)

Combo a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Comme je l'ai indiqué dans le sujet de mon post, j'aimerais savoir comment créer une smart playlist en script.
> 
> Merci.


Éditeurs de Script > Fichier > Ouvrir un dictionnaire > iTunes.

Après faut chercher.


----------



## Combo (14 Août 2008)

Combo a dit:


> Je cherche du coté d'un applescript mais très peu d'infos sont données dans l'aide d'iTunes de l'éditeur de script.



Merci.


----------

